# campiture



## Indrid Cold

Ciao;
Toujours sur la traduction d'une proposition technique de restauration d'une oeuvre d'art de la Renaissance…

Phrase originale : _Una prima fase di tests preliminari servira a definire il protocollo di restauro. I tests dovranno essere eseguiti su diverse *campiture* colorate_

"_Une phase initiale de tests préliminaires servira à définir le protocole de restauration. Les tests devront être exécutés sur diverses *zones* colorées_"… Peut-être "*échantillons*" (*campi*oni/*campi*ture - ou est-ce que je débloque complètement) ?

J'ai choisi "zones" car la seule traduction que je trouve pour _campitura_ ou _campiture_ est : grandes surfaces… Mais ça ne marche pas à mon avis.
Quelqu'un a-t-il un avis ?
Merci d'avance

Indrid Cold


----------



## matoupaschat

*Campitura* dérive de *campire*, selon Treccani. Voir aussi Wiki en *italien* et en *anglais, *aussi* ceci *et surtout *ceci* .  Alors, c'est plutôt le fond coloré d'une peinture.
OK?


----------



## Indrid Cold

J'ai trouvé ton message tardivement (18h50); ces liens m'aident beaucoup, Matoupaschat. Merci infiniment pour tes efforts et ton exquise gentillesse.
Amicalement
Indrid Cold


----------



## matoupaschat

Je t'en prie, c'est un plaisir pour moi, ça me maintient en forme 
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------



## Indrid Cold

Ciao Matoupaschat;
J'ai finalement trouvé ! Campiture = *rechampi
*


----------



## matoupaschat

Possible, mais de toute façon, au pluriel, donc avec "s" pour le substantif.
Campitura = rechampi
Campitur*e* = rechampi*s
*


----------

